# What’s it worth



## Texasstate (May 5, 2019)

Looking at buying this slab 
Salmon gum 

43x32x3 In 

What do you think it’s worth

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## phinds (May 5, 2019)

I think it's worth whatever the seller can get someone to pay for it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2019)

Priceless. Just kidding. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2019)

I took a quick look at Australianburl.com... his prices are on the high side, but $1000 doesn’t seem crazy for a piece like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2019)

Offer em $200.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 7, 2019)

I would start at $200 and not go above $400, Final offer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

